# Pictures!!!! My junior bucks....



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Photos of my two junior boys from today. Revelation was born here in March and River is a late April kid.

The boys together...
River's foot propped on Revelation's head...
















At my feet...









I'll start with River since I only got a couple pics of him. They're hard to get photos of since they're always at my feet. LOL

















And Revelation. I am so proud of this guy. His dam is Faith and she has a gorgeous udder. I also have his sister. He is looking better and better. Can't wait to use him this fall!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful bucks! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you! I'm right proud of them. Rev's already showing interest in the girls but River's too young still. Shouldn't be much longer and they should be breeding. Just need the does to start cycling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like them........................ real flashy~! :thumbup: 

Revelation is smiling in the 2nd pic ...so cute~! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! They're beautiful!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Some very handsome boys!  Boy they are big compared to Bambi... I think he is stunted lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:ROFL: It does look like he's smiling! Hehe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both have truly grown to see why you kept them! Very nice boys...Revelation has a VERY good length to him already....and those eyes, they are just sooo sweet :thumb:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I love Rev's coloring-It is beautiful- I wish I had some boers marked up like that!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice boys!!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute boys!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are both very handsome!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice goats. Revelation is a show stopper!!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How adorable!!  Revelation!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet Gum Minis if you ever put Revelation up for sale I WANT HIM!!! Call me anytime . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! The boys have started siring babies!!! Revelation has been at about a week and River just yesterday. I didn't know one was in heat and put River in just to see if he had interest in does and he bred her immediately. LOL Go figure. So yep both boys are servicing!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They grow up so fast  I can't wait to see their kids!


----------

